# Calling in India From India Through VOIP is Legal or Illegal?



## veddotcom (Mar 3, 2009)

There are various Websites Providing Free Sample Minutes Calling Worldwide(Including INDIA) from INDIA, Are They 100% Legal? Since TRAI Don't Allowed VOIP Service in INDIA as Yet (I GUESS). So Let me know Calling in India by Using Such Websites are Fine or SHould I STOP.


----------



## spironox (Mar 3, 2009)

have a look at this 

*Rajya Sabha*

Keeping in view the overall sustainable growth of Indian Telecom Sector, the recommendations of TRAI relating to Voice Over Internet Protocol (VOIP) are being considered by the Government. No final decision has been taken by the Government so far.

Telecom Regulatory Authority of India (TRAI) has made suo-moto recommendations on “Issues related to Internet Telephony” on 18th August, 2008 to the Government.

Although some telecom service providers associations like Association of Unified Telecom Service Providers of India (AUSPI). Cellular Operators Association of India (COAI) and Internet Service Providers Association of India (ISPAI) have presented their views to the Government on these recommendations, no telecom company has approached the Government for delaying the acceptance of these recommendations of TRAI.

This was informed in a statement by the Minister of Communications and Information Technology, Thiru A. Raja in the Rajya Sabha today.

*pib.nic.in/release/release.asp?relid=47724

-------------------------

dude its a crime to keep pirated MS products !!! hehehe keep on calling until  they block those sites


----------

